# Tikona broadband in delhi



## coolnikhil (May 30, 2012)

Hey guyz... i need a cheap and best internet connection... apart from MTNL is there any cheap and good internet provider.?
Monthly max. Usage is 2-3 GB.
i am considering tikona. Is it good in service and proper continous connection.?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 30, 2012)

as far as i have heard.. service is very poor till now in delhi.. once by chance your wire got damaged or some other issue occurs.. you may need to w8 for more than a week also..


----------



## vijeshjain (May 26, 2013)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> as far as i have heard.. service is very poor till now in delhi.. once by chance your wire got damaged or some other issue occurs.. you may need to w8 for more than a week also..



Dear Frnds

It is not only poor it is a very risky wireless technology which can put you in big trouble. The company is really trapping people into payments without giving any service even if you don't want their services they will not let you go. I am grappling to come out of their net and constant daily harrasments for last 1 year. I still am not able to come out it for making a mistake of using their services for just 1 month even after paying an amount of rs 3500 for six months for a so called pre paid connection

Frnds please don't get into the trap. BEWARE of TIKONA (Triangle with No EXIT)


----------



## broadbandreview (Mar 21, 2014)

Tikona...ha ha ha Such a crap service....if someone offer me $1 at one side and lifetime broadband internet connection with unlimited plan than i will prefer to go with $1..Now you can imagine how rude service they are providing!!

my internet is not working from last 20 days and call their support after 12 min when i my call was transfer towards tikona support they told that there is little issue from our end ... and it will resolve in next 24 hours!!

then again after 24 hours they used to say wait again 24 hours to resolve the problem then again after 24 hours same issue!!!
lolz...Such a crap service they are providing no one is willing to help to customer their in TIKONA...

Better to go with MTS instead of TIKONA...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2014)

coolnikhil said:


> Hey guyz... i need a cheap and best internet connection... apart from MTNL is there any cheap and good internet provider.?
> Monthly max. Usage is 2-3 GB.
> i am considering tikona. Is it good in service and proper continous connection.?



Didn't you read this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...hinkdigit-write-review-over-publish-mine.html

which is at the same section?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 22, 2014)

why bump a 10 month old thread?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2014)

*Mods. + Admins*,why do you give entrance to this bullcrap ,non-existent ,company to this @TDF?
Why don't you ban them?


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

is he a bot or just trolling


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2014)

snap said:


> is he a bot or just trolling


High probability is Bot.

Since all of you know well that* I am a subscriber under  BSNL ULD950 Broadband (Home Combo) Plan.*

How come does this fu&&ing company assign me as their subscriber,without even getting a single paise from me???


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

maybe they want to offer you a free connection


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2014)

^^Damn with them!!!
Kick their butts out from this @TDF...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2014)

mods, ban this Tikona Bot


----------



## Superayush (Apr 13, 2014)

Man lololol it's like tikona is a....dear subscriber greeting from tikona ..og get off dear subscriber greeting from tikona haha

Edit:if bots become a issue in tdf I guess it's time for audio captcha or word enter before every post


----------

